# Thanks Little Frog!



## shariea (Jul 19, 2020)

One of the seedlings I bought from you at Michiana Orchid Show Oct 2019 is in low bud!!! Paph Doll's Kobald 'Pink Dorsal' x Baby Boo Boo 'Green Dorsal Pink Pouch'. Is this from an Orchid Inn flask?


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes. Although I don't know if he made the cross.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 24, 2020)

That is cross # OIKP244 and I also think it is not his cross but he sold it.


----------

